# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  العلامه ابن باز رحمه الله وحنكته في اصدار أحكام الطلاق

## دعوة إلى الله

منهج سماحة الشيخ في التعامل من قضايا الطلاق




لسماحة الشيخ منهج متميز في الطلاق، وله اجتهادات كثيرة، ونظرات ثاقبة؛ فمنذ أكثر من ستين سنة قبل وفاته وهو يفتي بالطلاق؛ حيث اشتهر بذلك داخل المملكة وخارجها. 
يقول سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز×: =جاءني رجل مطلق في عام 1362هـ وأنا قاضٍ في الخرج، وقال: أنا طلقت زوجتي؛ فآمل أن تنظر في موضوعي. 
فقلت له: كيف طلقت ؟
قال: طلقت بقولي: زوجتي فلانة طالق بالثلاث. 
فقلت له: بكلمة، أو كلمات ؟
فقال: بكلمة، فقلت له: هل سبقه أو لحقه طلاق ؟ قال: لا؛ هذا هو أول طلاق. 
فقلت: وقع عليها بهذا الطلاق طلقة واحدة، ويبقى لها طلقتا ن. 
ولم أكن أعلم بأن هذا الرجل قد أفتاه أحد العلماء الكبار، وإلا لم أجبه، ولم يخبرني_أيضاً_بأن  ه استفتى أحداً قبلي. 
وبلغ ذلك الأمر الملك عبدالعزيز فكتب إليّ معاتباً قائلاً: كيف تفتي والشيخ فلان سبق أن أفتاه ؟
فكتبت للملك، وأخبرته بأنني لم أعلم أن ذلك الشيخ أفتاه، ولو علمت أنه أفتاه هو أو من هو أقل منه علماً_لما أفتيته. 
ومن المعلوم أن هذه المسألة فيها خلاف بين العلماء؛ فالجمهور يرون وقوعه ثلاثاً، وبعض العلماء يرون أنه يقع به طلقة واحدة، وهذا هو الذي أعتقد صحته، وهو ما ذهب إليه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه، وتلميذه ابن القيم_رحمهما الله_لما صح عن ابن عباس_رضي الله عنهما_عن النبي"أن الطلاق بالثلاث في عهد رسول الله"وخلافة أبي بكر÷وصدراً من خلافة عمر÷بكلمة واحدة يعد طلقة واحدة. 
والحديث رواه مسلم في صحيحه. 
يقول سماحته منذ ذلك التاريخ والناس يأتون إليّ من كل مكان، ونسأل الله أن يبرئ الذمة. 
هكذا قال. 
ومن المعلوم أن الله_عز وجل_قد نفع بسماحته في هذا الباب كما نفع به في غيره، وأن الله جمع به أسراً لا تحصى، وأزاح به من الهم والغم والحزن مالا يحصيه إلا الله. 
ومنذ أن تعين قاضياً إلى ليلة وفاته وهو لا يكاد يمر عليه يوم إلا ويفتي في عدة معاملات تتعلق بالطلاق، بل قد ينهي منها في مجلس واحد بعد المغرب أو نحوه ما يزيد على عشر معاملات. 
وإليك هذه النبذة اليسيرة التي تلقي الضوء على منهج سماحة الشيخ في الطلاق، وبعض آرائه فيه: 
1_ يرى أن الطلاق البدعي لا يقع: وهو الطلاق في الحيض، والنفاس، أو في طهر حصل فيه جماع، وليست المطلقة حبلى، ولا آيسة إذا اتفق عليه الزوجان. 
ودليله حديث ابن عمر_رضي الله عنهما_أنه طلق امرأته وهي حائض في عهد رسول الله"فسأل عمر رسول الله"عن ذلك، فقال: =مُرْهُ فليراجعها، ثم ليمسكها حتى تطهر، ثم تحيض، ثم تطهر، ثم إن شاء أمسك بعد، وإن شاء طلق قبل أن يمسَّ، فتلك العِدَّة التي أمر الله أن تطلق لها النساء+ متفق عليه. 
2_ أن الطلاق بلفظ: طالق، طالق، طالق، أو مطلقة، مطلقة، مطلقة، إذا لم ينو به الزوج إيقاع الثلاث يقع به طلقة واحدة، ويعد اللفظ الثاني والثالث من ألفاظ الطلاق مؤكدين للفظ الأول، ولا يقع بهما شيء؛ لعدم نيته؛ لأن النبي"يقول: =إنما الأعمال بالنيات الحديث. 
3_ إذا قال المطلِّق: طالق طالق طالق بالثلاث_فإنه يقع به ثلاث طلقات، ولا يسأل المطلق عن نيته؛ لأنه فسره بقول: بالثلاث. 
4_ إذا قال المطلِّق لزوجته: طالق بالثلاث أوقعها واحدة، وكذلك ما في معناه مثل: أنت طالق بالعشر، أو بالمائة، أو بالمليون كل ذلك يوقعه واحدة. 
5_ إذا قال المطلِّق: طالق، ثم طالق، ثم طالق، وقع به ثلاث طلقات، ولا يسأله عن نيته؛ لأنه ثلاث جمل. 
ومثله لو قال: هي طالق، هي طالق، هي طالق، أو قال: طالق، وطالق، وطالق. 
6_ إذا صدر الطلاق من الزوج في حال الغضب، واتضحت أسبابه، واعترف به الزوجان أو من حضره_لم يوقع الطلاق. 
ويستدل بما رواه الإمام أحمد، وأبو داود، وابن ماجه، وصححه الحاكم عن عائشة_رضي الله عنها_أن النبي"قال: لاطلاق و لاعتاق في إغلاق . 
وقد فسر جمع من أهل العلم، ومنهم الإمام أحمد الإغلاق بالإكراه، والغضب الشديد. 
ومما يقع به الغضب عنده أن تقول الزوجة لزوجها: لعنك الله، أو لعن والدك، أو والدتك، أو والديك، أو ياسربوت، أو يا حمار، أو يا كلب، أو ما أنت برجل، أو نحو ذلك، وما جرى مجراه؛ فسماحته يقول: مثل هذه الألفاظ تغضب الرجل. 
7_ إذا صدر الطلاق من الزوج، وادعى الغضب، ولم تتضح أسبابه الموجبة له_أوقع الطلاق. 
أذكر_على سبيل المثال_أن معاملة طلاق أرسلها أحد القضاة بعد أن أخذ الأقوال فيها، فلما قرأتها على سماحة الشيخ وإذا فيها: أن الزوج قد أمر زوجته بإحضار قهوة وتمر، فجاءت بالقهوة وتركت التمر، فغضب الزوج وطلقها ثلاث طلقات، فأفتاه سماحة الشيخ بوقوع الثلاث، ولم يلتفت إلى دعوى الغضب، وقال: هذا سبب لا يغضب الرجل، والمسألة ليست لعباً. 
وجاءت معاملة ثانية، وذكر فيها أن الزوج والزوجة اختلفا في اختيار لون المروحة؛ فهو يريدها بيضاء، والزوجة تريدها زرقاء، فغضب عليها وطلقها ثلاثاً؛ فأفتاه سماحة الشيخ بوقوع الطلاق ثلاثاً، فراجعه الزوج، فقال سماحته: هذا سبب لا يوجب الغضب. 
8_ العناية الفائقة، والتحري الشديد: فهذا دأب سماحة الشيخ ومنهجه في قضايا الطلاق؛ حيث كان يعتني بقضايا الطلاق عناية عظيمة، وهذا من أسباب توفيقه، وتسديده؛ فأحياناً يطلب إحضار بعض الكتب، ويُقْرأ عليه كلام أهل العلم؛ فلا يملي الفتوى حتى يطمئن. 
وفي بعض الأحيان تكون المعاملة طويلة متداخلة، وفيها إشكالات كثيرة؛ فيؤجل النظر فيها، ونقرؤها عليه مرة، ومرتين، وثلاثاً، وكلما قرأتها عليه قال: في النفس شيء، وبعد ذلك يصدر الفتوى، ثم لا يفكر فيها، ولا يلتفت إليها. 
ومما يدل على عنايته وتحريه أنه لا يفتي المطلِّق بناء على كلامه، بل يأمر بإحضار كل من له علاقة بالقضية، فيأمر بإحضار الزوجين، والولي لدى المحكمة، أو مركز الدعوة، أو لدى أحد المشايخ، وسؤالهم عن صيغة الطلاق، وهل سبقه أو لحقه طلاق إلى غير ذلك. 
ومن مظاهر عنايته وشدة تحريه أنه ربما استخار للقضية الواحدة أكثر من مرة؛ ومن الأمثلة على ذلك أن الشيخ إبراهيم الحصين قرأ عليه معاملة طلاق تزيد على خمسين ورقة، فأجَّل سماحة الشيخ الحكم فيها، وبعد أيام قال له الشيخ إبراهيم: يا سماحة الشيخ لعلكم تأملتم معاملة طلاق فلان ؟ وكان قد أخذ بيده بعد جلسة الفجر إلى داخل بيته؛ فوقف سماحته، وقال: اكتب؛ فأملى عليه الفتوى وقال: لقد تأملتها كثيراً، وصليت صلاة الاستخارة ثلاث مرات، وانشرح صدري لهذه الفتوى. 
9_ الجَلَد العظيم، والتحمل، وعدم التضجر من كثرة قضايا الطلاق: إذ كان حريصاً_كعادته_عل  ى نفع الناس، ولَمَّ شتات الأسر؛ ولهذا ترى المطلقين يلاحقون سماحته في كل مكان، سواء في العمل، أو المنزل، أو إذا كان في المدينة، أو مكة أو الطائف، أو الرياض. 
وكثيراً ما كان يأتي من الرياض إلى الطائف، أو مكة، أو إلى الرياض وما إن يصل إلى منزله إلا ويجد مُطَلِّقاً أو أكثر، وهم ينتظرونه عند باب المنزل، وأحياناً يشغلون سماحته وهو على الغداء، حتى إنه في آخر يوم من أيام دوامه في مرضه الذي توفي فيه لم يأت من المكتب إلا الساعة الثالثة إلا عشر دقائق ظهراً، وهو يعاني من شدة المرض، وقلة الأكل، حيث لا يتناول إلا كأساً من الحليب بعد الفجر، فقلت له: يا سماحة الشيخ_حفظك الله_الساعة الآن الثالثة إلا عشر دقائق؛ فقال: ماذا نعمل بأصحاب الطلاق ؟ من بعد الظهر نظرنا في أربع قضايا طلاق؛ حيث يسمع من الزوج والزوجة والولي ثم يفتيهم بما يراه. 
ولقد جُمِعَتْ فتاوى الطلاق الصادرة بتوقيع سماحته، وبلغت سبعاً وعشرين ألف فتوى طلاق تقريباً. 
هذا زيادة على فتاواه التي لم تسجل، كفتاواه لما كان قاضياً في الدلم، وفتاواه قبل ذهابه للجامعة الإسلامية، وفتاواه الشفوية، أو الخاصة التي لم تسجل. 
وهذا دليل على بركة وقته، وثقة الناس به، وهو دليل_أيضاً_على جلده العظيم، وسعة باله، ورحمته بالناس. 
ولهذا كثيراً ما كان يُخَاطِب مَنْ يعملون معه، مسلياً ومصبراً، فيقول: ارحموا هؤلاء المطلِّقين المساكين، واحمدوا الله الذي عافاكم، واعتبروا حتى لا تطلِّقوا. 
10_ الحرص على الإصلاح، والنصح للمطلقين: فإذا لم يقع الطلاق فإن سماحته يعظ الزوجين، ويذكرهما بالله، ويحذرهما من أسباب الغضب، ونحو ذلك. 
وإذا لم يكن الطلاق بائناً نصحهما بأن يتراجعا، ويقول للزوج: أرضها ببعض الشيء. 
ويقول: ألا تريد أن أعقد لكما عقداً جديداً، وذلك إذا كانت العدة منتهية، وربما قال للزوج: أعطها ألفاً، أو ألفين. 
وإذا حكم بالبينونة بين الزوجين ذكَّرهما بالعوض، وبقوله_تعالى_: [وَإِنْ يَتَفَرَّقَا يُغْنِ اللَّهُ كُلاًّ مِنْ سَعَتِهِ] النساء: 130. 
وإذا لاحظ تأثراً من الزوج قال: عُدَّها ماتت. 
11_ لا يندم بعد إصدار الفتوى: فسماحته×كان شديد التحري_كما مر_فإذا أصدر الفتوى لم يندم عليها، ولم يراجعها مرة أخرى، وطيلة مدة بقائي مع سماحته لا أعلم أنه ندم على فتوى من فتاوى الطلاق. 
12_ لا تؤثِّر فيه عواطف الزوجين: فإذا تأمل القضية حق التأمل، ثم أصدر حكمه فيها لم يَثْنِه عنها شيء؛ فربما بكى الزوجان عنده، وتمسحوا عند قدميه، فيصرفهم، وينصرف إلى شأن آخر. 
وربما قالت الزوجة: سأموت، فيقول: الموتى قبلكم كثير، طاعة الله، وحكمه مقدم. 
وربما قال الزوجان: عندنا أولاد، فيقول: ولو كانوا مائة، لن يضيعوا، لا تضيعوهم، أحسنوا تربيتهم، ولو كنتم مفترقين، هل تريدون الحرام ؟ أسأل الله العافية. 
13_ لا يخرج الناس من عنده إلا وهم راضون: فلا أذكر_على كثرة قضايا الطلاق_أن أحداً خرج من عند سماحته نادماً، أو قال: ليتنا ذهبنا إلى غيره، بل يخرجون من عنده وهم يلهجون بالدعاء له، والرضى بحكمه. 
14_ إذا كان حكم الطلاق صادراً من أحد القضاة لم ينظر فيه: بل يصرف النظر عنه كليةً، وإذا قال القاضي الذي أصدر الحكم: لا مانع لدي من نظر سماحتكم لم يلتفت إلى ذلك، إلا إذا رجع القاضي عن حكمه رجوعاً صريحاً، وكتب لسماحة الشيخ بذلك. 
وكثيراً ما يمر على الطلاق بين بعض الأزواج مدة طويلة، وهم لا يسألون؛ لاعتقادهم أن الطلاق قد حصل ولا يمكن الزوج أن يرجع إلى زوجته؛ فيأتيهم من يقول: اسألوا سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيزبن باز؛ فإن كان لديهم صك تأمله سماحته، فإن رأى أنه يمكن النظر فيه؛ لكونه قديماً وجه للقاضي الذي أثبت الطلاق يستأذنه في النظر في الموضوع مع توجيه القاضي بسؤالهم: هل سبقه أو لحقه طلاق. 
فإن كان ما ذُكر في الصك منهياً للطلاق أخبر المطلق بأن الموضوع قد انتهى، ولا سبيل إلى الرجعة، وأن العمل جارٍ على ما في الصك، وإلا أعاد النظر فيه مرة أخرى. 
15_ في كثير من الأحيان يأتي الزوج وهو يحمل همَّاً عظيماً؛ لأنه قد ندم على الطلاق، ولأن أولاده تشردوا وأنه يظن أن زوجته قد بانت منه؛ فإذا نظر فيها سماحته، ورأى أنها تعود؛ إما إنه قد وقع عليها طلقة، أو طلقتين، أو لم يقع شيء أصلاً_أصيب الزوج أو الزوجان، أو من معهما من الأولاد والأولياء بذهول عظيم، وفرح شديد، وربما حصل منهما من الفرح العارم ما هو خارج عن إرادتهم، فربما ضم الزوج زوجته أمام الناس، وربما قال: الآن أنام قرير العين، فأنا منذ كذا وكذا لم أذق للنوم طعماً، ولم أتلذذ بأكل أو شرب، وهكذا تقول بعض الزوجات. 
16_ الصرامة، والشدة مع المتلاعبين في شأن الاستفتاء في الطلاق: فمع أن الشيخ لَيِّن العريكة، سمح، هين إلا أنه سرعان ما ينقلب أسداً هصوراً لا يلوي على شيء، وذلك إذا علم أن المُطَلِّق يريد نقض الحكم. 
ويشتد غضبه إذا تبين له أن بعض المُطَلقين يريدون التحايل والتلاعب في فتوى صادرة في الطلاق؛ كحال بعض المطلقين الذين تصدر في حقهم فتوى بالبينونة، فيذهب إلى قاض آخر، أو إلى أحد المشايخ، فيغير كلامه الأول، ويفيد القاضي إفادة جديدة، ويخفي عليه الفتوى السابقة الصادرة. 
وبعد أن يأخذ القاضي أو أحد المشايخ إفادته يرسلها إلى سماحة الشيخ للنظر فيها. 
وذلك المطلق يريد نقض الفتوى الأولى الصادرة في حقه. 
وبعد أن ترسل إلى سماحة الشيخ ينظر فيها بناء على الإفادة الجديدة دون علمه عن الفتوى السابقة، أو أنه قد صدر فيها صك. 
فإذا تبين ذلك لسماحته استشاط غضبه، وكتب للمحكمة، أو للأمير، وأمر بإحالته، أو إحالتهما_إذا تواطآ على الكذب_إلى المحكمة، والحكم عليهما، وتأديبهما بما يردعهما؛ لتواطئهما على الكذب، وإخفائهما الفتوى السابقة أو الصك. 
وهذا يحصل مرات كثيرة، وأذكر من ذلك_على سبيل المثال_أن سماحة الشيخ أفتى في موضوع طلاقٍ ببينونة الزوجة، وأنها لا تحل له؛ فذهب ذلك المطلق والمطلقة إلى قاضٍ أخر وغيروا الكلام، وأُرْسلَت الإفادة إلى سماحته؛ فأفتى بأنه قد وقع عليها طلقة واحدة وبقي طلقتان بناء على الإفادة الجديدة. 
فلما علم سماحته بذلك كتب إلى المحكمة، وطلب من المحكمة أن يُفَرَّق بينهما، وأن يعملوا بموجب الفتوى السابقة برقم كذا، وتاريخ كذا، وأن الواجب تأديب من قام بذلك، وتأديب ولي الزوجة إن كان عالماً بذلك. 
فما كان من ذلك المتلاعب إلا أن اختفى، فصار سماحته يكاتب عدة محاكم، وبعد أن بلغت لَفَّات تلك المكاتبات اثنتين وستين ورقة_جاءت القضية من طريق أحد الأمراء يعتذر إلى سماحته عن المطلق، ويقول: إن المطلق لم يدخل بالمرأة بعد الفتوى السابقة، وأنه يرجو العفو. 
فرد عليه سماحته بقوله: أرى أنه لابد من تأديبهما، وألا يلتفت إلى عذر المطلق، ولا يقبل منه أي عذر. 
ملاحظة هذا المدون اعلاه منقول من مشاركة الاخ حارث بن همام في منتدى انا المسلم .

----------


## ابو عبدالله عامر الصاعدي

جزاك الله خير على الموضوع الممتع خصوصا قصة بن باز مع الملك عبدالعزيز

----------

